# Funcion de transferencia



## reoc21 (Jun 18, 2009)

como puedo obtener la funcion de transferencia de una bomba de agua que alimento con 12vcd?


----------



## foso (Jun 21, 2009)

definí variables de entrada y de salida. saludos


----------



## Victronica (Jun 21, 2009)

tiene que buscar en modelo hibrido del motor, para saber el valor de la reactancia y la inductancia en dc y ac y asi si puede hallar la funcion de transferencia.


----------

